# Deer Processing



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I know we have beat this to death but with that said I have a couple questions. I normally use a processor near Jay. Over the last three times I have requested that they vacuum seal all my meat. Two of those times, it did not come back with all the meat sealed. What processors does anyone know in or around Jay or Brewton that are good at what they do? Will they vacuum seal my meat? I'm already familiar with most of the regulars that everyone mentions (Carl's in Loxley, etc) but i'm not driving that far. I wondering about some place near north Santa Rosa county.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I use Lee's in Milton for all my processing. But they do not vacuum seal the meat. My only grumble with them I guess. But they wrap it in freezer paper and I vacuum seal it while still in the freezer paper. Double wrapped for extra protection. Haha.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just processed 2 deer today....took me the majority of the day (I couldn't be a butcher) but that's because I'm picky about pulling as much meat off the bone and taking as much silver skin off especially when grinding.... I probably got about 12 lbs of jerky marinating and have no clue how much deer burger. I just put mine in freezer bags and squeeze as much air as I can....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I need a pound a dat jerky....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kill your own. We aren't running a cervid charity around here:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> I need a pound a dat jerky....


Val, ifin you ever have my jerky brother---you won't want anything else!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The paper and method that most butchers use (including Charles) is still the best way to wrap smoked sausage. Everything else (wet, uncooked) will last way longer if vacuumed. I have one of the Food Savers and it works really good but the bags can get expensive!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok Jason, give up. Post the recipe. I want to make some this year.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeG said:


> I know we have beat this to death but with that said I have a couple questions. I normally use a processor near Jay. Over the last three times I have requested that they vacuum seal all my meat. Two of those times, it did not come back with all the meat sealed. What processors does anyone know in or around Jay or Brewton that are good at what they do? Will they vacuum seal my meat? I'm already familiar with most of the regulars that everyone mentions (Carl's in Loxley, etc) but i'm not driving that far. I wondering about some place near north Santa Rosa county.


why not just buy a vacuum sealer and do it yourself....bet you will come out cheaper also


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol. I see I didn't get a single answer to my questions. I don't think it's that much cheaper when you figure your time and equipment. I spent 35 to have one deer done a couple weeks ago and 100 to have two more done this past week. That's not real expensive. I'm just looking for somewhere different. I won't ever go to Lee's again because I'm pretty sure you aren't getting your same deer.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason. Pics or you didn't make the jerky.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

I use Steve Pugh's meat processing in Brewton does a great job he cleans the deer and process them very clean place and reasonable prices just kill it and he does the rest


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeG said:


> Lol. I see I didn't get a single answer to my questions. I don't think it's that much cheaper when you figure your time and equipment. I spent 35 to have one deer done a couple weeks ago and 100 to have two more done this past week. That's not real expensive. I'm just looking for somewhere different. I won't ever go to Lee's again because I'm pretty sure you aren't getting your same deer.


so spending the $40 on a vacuum sealer and another $20 on bags and being able to vacuum seal everything you kill for a year seems pretty cheap to me but i guess i not to good with the maths like you


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Ok Jason, give up. Post the recipe. I want to make some this year.


Jeff, It's simple brother....no spices, dry mixes, measuring out crap.....I take my jerky meat (prefer cutting back strap) and after cutting it, let it soak in water to bleed a bit. Then squeeze all the water outta it that you can and take pieces and smash em w/ a toothy mallet. Back strap is delicate so as long as it's not too thick you can get away w/ smashing just 1 side. The marinate is Alegro Spicy. Publix and Winn Dixie, but not sure about Food World have em. 1 bottle will do about 3-4 lbs. Let it soak over night then dehydrate! Best jerky you'll ever put your mouth to!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Jason. Pics or you didn't make the jerky.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


It's not done yet brother!!!! Will be putting it on tomorrow....so no flags are thrown!:shifty::blink::shifty:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



MikeG said:


> Lol. I see I didn't get a single answer to my questions. I don't think it's that much cheaper when you figure your time and equipment. I spent 35 to have one deer done a couple weeks ago and 100 to have two more done this past week. That's not real expensive. I'm just looking for somewhere different. I won't ever go to Lee's again because I'm pretty sure you aren't getting your same deer.


I hate that crap. On a positive note...with no one answering with anything related to the original post you now know how to make jerky...so there's that.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I say again.... I be needin' sum o dat der jurkee....


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> so spending the $40 on a vacuum sealer and another $20 on bags and being able to vacuum seal everything you kill for a year seems pretty cheap to me but i guess i not to good with the maths like you


Ok well your not including your time. Processing deer takes alot of time. I would rather take it to a pro.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Espo let's storm the property at sun rise

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeG said:


> Ok well your not including your time. Processing deer takes alot of time. I would rather take it to a pro.


all you asked for was who vacuum seals it...my point was take it to who you have been taking it to and just vacuum seal what you get back...kinda solves the problem doesnt it?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Espo let's storm the property at sun rise


I'm in...

:starwars::boxing::gun_bandana::tank::zorro::zorro:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> all you asked for was who vacuum seals it...my point was take it to who you have been taking it to and just vacuum seal what you get back...kinda solves the problem doesnt it?



You have to forgive Jason here, he's an asshole.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Kill your own. We aren't running a cervid charity around here:thumbsup:


Now when I get some, don't be tryin' to stick your fat ass fingers in the bag....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Keep it up, you will get the ole estrous on the nose trick again...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> You have to forgive Jason here, he's an asshole.


Thanks joe!!! That means a lot coming from you


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Fisheye48. When I get it back it's already been frozen so that defeats the purpose of vacuum sealing it. Also I've yet to find a decent vacuum dealer that's not a commercial model worth several hundred dollars. I've owned several and they all are junk to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Post is now live guys so no flags!!!!!!!! hahaha http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/1-jerky-274289/#post2235177


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Monroe county Sausage all vaccum sealed and great sausage


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Made a cheepo sealing system out of one of those vacuum sealers that uses a tube. Cut the end gizmo off and now I just fill up a zip-lock bag, seal all but a small piece in the corner, stick in the tube and suck out the air. Then I seal the rest of the way real quick. Seems to work better and no high-dollar special bags.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> why not just buy a vacuum sealer and do it yourself....bet you will come out cheaper also


Fisheye I agree with you. For around $500 you buy all of the tools needed to make your own grinder for burger, sausage, etc., slicer for sandwich meats, chops, cuts for cube steaks, etc; sausage stuffer, dehydrater for jerky.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

MikeG said:


> Ok well your not including your time. Processing deer takes alot of time. I would rather take it to a pro.


If y'all would get a processor like mine all you would have to do is kill and clean put in cooler then eat....

I never have to worry about taking it anywhere but the garage.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

scbass said:


> Fisheye I agree with you. For around $500 you buy all of the tools needed to make your own grinder for burger, sausage, etc., slicer for sandwich meats, chops, cuts for cube steaks, etc; sausage stuffer, dehydrater for jerky.


 you could do that all for $500 but would be so mad and wore out that you would dread doing it the next time. 
Grinder $350
Mixer $150
Stuffer $300
Slicer $350
Cuber $200
Sealer $150
Supplies $250
TOTAL $1750


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> you could do that all for $500 but would be so mad and wore out that you would dread doing it the next time.
> Grinder $350
> Mixer $150
> Stuffer $300
> ...


Yepper...that's reality right there...I've been looking fer a slicer and 350.00 is off cause a good un will run 5 bills.....I've got a good grinder, and can borrow a cuber from kin. Fer 1200 I can get 2 slicers, and a grinder all industrial but I don't need anything but a slicer....make jerky alot easier!!!:thumbsup: It's horrible to process by yourself but ifin you got someone to jack jaw w/ time goes by quicker!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yepper...that's reality right there...I've been looking fer a slicer and 350.00 is off cause a good un will run 5 bills.....I've got a good grinder, and can borrow a cuber from kin. Fer 1200 I can get 2 slicers, and a grinder all industrial but I don't need anything but a slicer....make jerky alot easier!!!:thumbsup: It's horrible to process by yourself but ifin you got someone to jack jaw w/ time goes by quicker!


I have a really big slicer but I don t use it as much as the other equip. Got it offline for $350 and its comparable to a $1000 Hobart but the instructions are in Chinese, lol! I use it to slice up the cooked salami & bologna. I use the grinder and jerky stuffer for jerky, its just as good to me and easier/faster to make. Grinder & cuber are most used. Cuber lets you turn almost all of the ham into very nice and tender steaks.
Gotta get home & thaw out some jerky before the ballgame!!! 
Forgot to add in:
Smoker - $300
Jerky shooter - $100
Dehydrator - $300


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me say after my original post. My processor called on the phone and informed me that they had made a mistake on my deer and failed to vacuum seal everything and that I had a credit there on my next deer. Now that's stand up service and my next deer will go back there. Thanks


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MikeG said:


> Let me say after my original post. My processor called on the phone and informed me that they had made a mistake on my deer and failed to vacuum seal everything and that I had a credit there on my next deer. Now that's stand up service and my next deer will go back there. Thanks


hmmmm thats odd becasue you said you have never had it done now magically he does it


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

No I said he failed to seal all of my meat.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I have posted a review in the recipes section on Jason's jerky. Must read

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> hmmmm thats odd becasue you said you have never had it done now magically he does it





MikeG said:


> I know we have beat this to death but with that said I have a couple questions. I normally use a processor near Jay. Over the last three times I have requested that they vacuum seal all my meat. Two of those times, it did not come back with all the meat sealed. What processors does anyone know in or around Jay or Brewton that are good at what they do? Will they vacuum seal my meat? I'm already familiar with most of the regulars that everyone mentions (Carl's in Loxley, etc) but i'm not driving that far. I wondering about some place near north Santa Rosa county.


Helps to read before you run your pie hole.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gcITeGy-U6w&desktop_uri=/watch?v=gcITeGy-U6w


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yepper...that's reality right there...I've been looking fer a slicer and 350.00 is off cause a good un will run 5 bills.....I've got a good grinder, and can borrow a cuber from kin. Fer 1200 I can get 2 slicers, and a grinder all industrial but I don't need anything but a slicer....make jerky alot easier!!!:thumbsup: It's horrible to process by yourself but ifin you got someone to jack jaw w/ time goes by quicker!


Well I have a $79 #8 grinder bought from oh Wally World and a $99 LEM slicer, 2 hands and a $100 food saver with make your on bags material an xtra $30 and that is all I need. 

If you think you have to have all the high $$$ stuff then you take them to a processor. My wife processes 12-15 deer a year on a budget so you have to learn how to do on the cheap.


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

Mike I usually do my own, but when rushed for time I use Oaks and never had an issue with them. I walked into Lee's once, about threw up from the smell......


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

scbass said:


> you have to learn how to do on the cheap.


 
+ 1000


I have no problem doing 8-15 deer a year with my $250 grinder, my $100 cuber, and a few boxes of ziplocs.

it doesnt take up alot of your time if you have your crap together before you start, i'd say an hour and a half per deer from boning out to sealing your last bag. 

but hey, ya'll keep the processors busy, they need to make a living too.:thumbsup:


----------

